# Help me Imac G4 Tournesol



## darksebious60 (11 Novembre 2011)

salut à tous,

Voilà j'ai récupéré un Imac G4 Tournesol 800mghz, seulement il boot sur une session dont je n'ai pas l'utilisateur ni le mot de passe, ce que je voudrais faire c'est réinstaller Tiger dessus afin de remettre tout au propre, ma question: comment faire?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir ,

Aillant eu le soucis avec le eMac G4 que j'ai récuperer sans dvd ni mot de passe il faut passé par le root et changé ceci j'espére que ma réponse ne seras pas prise comme malveillante 

Essayez ceci :

Au redémmarage Pomme + S une fois arrivé voir (single user mode) et tapez

sh /etc/rc
passwd votre_nom_d_utilisateur
reboot

Si pas de souvenir du nom d'utilisateur cette commande 

niutil -list . /users

Si tout ceci ne marche pas faire ceci 

/sbin/fsck -y
/sbin/mount -uw /
/sbin/SystemStarter

Le mieux est d'avoir un dvd pour simplement changer sont passe ou bien avoir le prêt d'un amis

Perso avec cette méthode j'ai pu changé le passe


----------



## darksebious60 (11 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'ai un Tiger sur 4 cds, est ce que cela ira?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Pas besoin de dvd mais seulement de faire pomme + s au redémmarage


----------



## darksebious60 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bon ok je vais essayer ça mais pour le moment faut que je me trouve un clavier apple lol


----------



## darksebious60 (16 Novembre 2011)

Salut, je viens de faire pomme S mais ça fait rien du tout au redémarrage je tombe systématiquement sur la page qui me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe


----------



## darksebious60 (17 Novembre 2011)

Bon alors si change le disque dur comment dois je faire je parle au niveau de l'installe je mets le disque dur je referme tout et je mets le cd ou bien je dois le brancher avant en externe sur un autre mac pour installer d'abord l'os et ensuite le remettre dans l'imac?


----------



## KERRIA (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Installe et connecte ton DD neuf dans la bête
Démarre et ouvre le compartiment CD ( touche "flèche" sur haut du clavier )
Pose CD dans le compartiment et fermeture ( avec la même touche )
Eteint la machine par un appuis prolongé sur le bouton d'allumage
Redémarre en maintenant la touche "C" enfoncée jusqu'à l'apparition du panneau d'installation
Va dans outil DD et formate en "OS Etendu" ( je rois que sur le tournesol il n'y a pas la notion de JOURNALISE )
Reviens à l'installation..et puis suis les instruction.....

Bonne soirée


----------



## darksebious60 (18 Novembre 2011)

Merci à toi KERRIA je vais essayer ça


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Novembre 2011)

pense a ne pas oublier la pâte thermique au remontage


----------



## ggonline (18 Novembre 2011)

Si tu as le dvd Tiger il te suffit de redémarrer dessus (pomme+c au démarrage) puis plus loin dans la procédure tu trouveras dans les menus - Mot de passe et l'option pour le changer.


----------



## KERRIA (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

..bien sur si le DD existant peut fonctionner...directement...mais j'ai cru lire que ce n'est pas le cas et que notre ami préférait le remplacer.....


----------



## darksebious60 (19 Novembre 2011)

J'ai un Tiger mais quand au démarrage je fais pomme C rien ne se passe et je me retrouves sur la page d'accueil qui me demande mot de passe et nom d'utilisateur que bien entendu je n'ai pas


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Novembre 2011)

le lecteur fonctionne correctement?


----------



## darksebious60 (19 Novembre 2011)

Oui je l'entends tourner mais après il s'arrête et boot sur le dd


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Novembre 2011)

le tiger est universel(dvd noir)? ou un X issue du  p2p


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2011)

et en pressant alt au démarrage ? avec le CD/DVD dans le lecteur, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## darksebious60 (20 Novembre 2011)

@ christophe 2312: oui c'est un issu de p2p mais j'ai un ami qui doit m'en filer un original.

@ daffyb: non j'ai pas essayer de presser alt je vais essayer ça.

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Novembre 2011)

ton tiger n est pas un tiger universel mais dédier a une machine , a savoir la quelle(peut être un ppc ou un intel)? ce qui explique que le dvd ne boot pas 
essaye avec un dvd tiger universel


----------



## darksebious60 (22 Novembre 2011)

Ok le problème est résolu j'ai pu refaire une installe bien propre, merci à vous tous


----------

